# Prepping in the workplace



## Aircustom (Nov 17, 2012)

As I started building up my supplies at home(since I plan on bugging in) and I have my gbh bag that goes everywhere with me in my car I got to thinking. What if I was in a situation where I had to bunker down in my office for a few days before getting out? Solution: I now keep in my file cabinet about 3 days of rice energy bars and water. I rotate out my rice by enjoying some with my lunch(also cuts down on lunch prices) that way I'm constantly rotating it out. Its not in a oxygen sealed container as I don't plan on keeping it here for an extended length of time. This way I can hole up in my office till the danger passes and I can get to my car. What does everyone else do?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I always keep some food & beverage around the office.
Snack bar, Rice (and a rice cooker), foil-pouch foods (lentil stews, tofu lodeh, etc). Probably a 4-5 day supply for a couple of people.
Of course the truck is parked right outside the door with it's resources as well.


----------



## Aircustom (Nov 17, 2012)

Right my car Is parked right out front also that would give me probably 2 more weeks of supplies but if I could get to my car I'd probably try to get home I was thinking more of a lock down scenario


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm considered "non-essential" at the base I work at... so unless we jumped straight to Threatcon Delta.... I'd be forced to leave... which is just fine with me. If I had to stay... I'm still set. We have a ton of overweight contractors that sit in front of their computers eating junk food all day. I'd just take it from them... and if things got real bad... I'd cook one of them. Their artificially flavored fat juices dripping over their seared flesh would be nice and tasty.  

(I'm sure I'll get comments on this... so for those of you that can't immediately recognize a joke.... I'm just kidding about eating them. Well... mostly.)


----------



## Aircustom (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds like a great meal to me warrior much better than a t bone steak lol


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I have two big bins of emergency prep in the office will last 2 people 2 weeks, with all the things in my bug out bag, but more of it! crow bars etc... the heavy things i cant carry with me, but wish i could 

very important subject prepping in the workplace


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I work from home so no worries there.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I keep a drawer filled with peanuts, energy bars, cashews, Jolly Ranchers (I know, but they do give you extra energy, right?), packages of cheese and peanut butter crackers, Snickers (yeah, I know, but these are so good with coffee), beef jerky, a couple Slim Jim's (not good for you, but tasty protein in indestructible stretchy plastic wrap), popcorn pouches (hey, not everything is an emergency --sometimes I just get the munchies), and two 20 oz. bottles of Gatorade. 

We have a snack dispenser in the break room, and I have a hammer. Company supplies bottled water and coffee, tea, and hot chocolate mix powder.

No weapons allowed, but I keep OC spray anyway, you know, just in case a bear gets loose in the hallways. And I do have my hammer. 

I have a EDC bag (my wife calls it my man purse, so much so that I do too now) with phone, knife, tactical pens, hand cleaner, eyeglasses and cleaners, flashlights, box cutter, multitool, and a liter water bottle. And breath mints -- just because, sometimes you really need those.

My flashlights get used a lot (power outages) and the box cutters see daily use. Beats a letter opener.

Work on the ground floor, truck is a dash across the parking lot. I put file cabinets against the walls, and the doors lock. So if a crazy person goes postal I use the hammer to bust out the window and haul buggy while calling 9-1-1. And then, if I get to the truck, well, the picture changes, a lot.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I work at a high school, with a middle school on one side and an elementary school on the other, so we would have food for a few days. But I live 25 miles away, with a wife, 3 more elementary school aged cildren, an adult daughter and grand baby, so I would want to get home ASAP. 

And, because I'm a public school employee, I am not allowed to be in possession of a firearm on district property (get fired), especially as the head of security. Makes no sense I know. I would "forget" this rule, but three of my children attend the same school and the "secret" would surely get out. I would refuse to let them search, but they can fire me under the presumption that I have a firearm, which is against policy. But I am considering "WTF?", I was looking for a job when I found this one.


----------

